# Ridley Crossbow



## migman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Finally finished building my Ridley Crossbow and was able to get outside to get some pics of it. I can't wait to race it later this year. The details:

10sp Campy Veloce group
FSA canti brakes
FSA SLK Light 50/34 cranks
OC stem, bars, and seatpost
NOS Campy Omega 36h clincher rims
Campy Record hubs
Wheelsmith spokes
Michelin Jet tires
Regal Team saddle


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful


----------

